
Trump says he’s going to get Apple to “build a big plant” in US - pat2man
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/11/trump-says-hes-going-to-get-apple-to-build-a-big-plant-in-us/
======
pat2man
_FRIEDMAN: Are you worried, though, that those companies will keep their
factories here, but the jobs will be replaced by robots? TRUMP: They will, and
we’ll make the robots, too. [laughter]_

Lots of people seem to think that we can bring manufacturing back in this way
but even if we "make the robots" there will never be enough manufacturing jobs
to make a difference.

